# greetings



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*Greetings From Wisconsin*

I am a high strung country boy(35 yrs. old), with wife and two beautiful girls( 6 and 9) who enjoy helping with the bees. I raise ducks( pekins), chickens(cross bred brown egg layers),sheep(meat),horses( hay burners), hounds( ****, bear, and coyote). I am a carpenter by trade but from my first and only hive 7 yrs ago to the 1000 hives( ok maybe the wife and kids won't enjoy it as much now)I will run this summer don't leave much time for pounding nails. I am located in west central WI( land of monster bucks).


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome, from one Wisconsin beek to another.
Sheri


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Welcome from sunny South Carolina!

P.S. I like your User Name

-Nathanael


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I would like to get a extractor that is a little bigger I have been doing bees for 4 years lots of fun. welcome to the site all I'm for WI also


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Save on of those monster bucks for me!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!

From somebody who's getting ducks for the first time this spring, are Pekins any good in the garden vs. potato beetles, cucumber beetles, or squash bugs? I'm sure they'll be good for slugs and Japanese beetles, but my guess is the others won't be too appealing to them. I'm planning on starting with some Runners since I can get them cheap locally, but I don't think they'll be much good for making this: 

http://tammystastings.blogspot.com/2006/11/things-to-do-with-duck-fat-part-two-in.html

Anyway, welcome to the board!


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*Greetings from the land of cotton*

with 1000 hives I think you have the perfect logon name. That sounds like WAY to much work to be fun. Good luck this summer.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*Pekins*

Dcross,
I don't know how well the pekin will do for insect control( they were too young and vulnerable last season) but the chickens do well on asparagus beetle with out eating the asparagus(1300 lineal ft.) and are good at not eating everything else until you are ready to pick it. HA HA HA. Fence it off.

Everyone else,
Thanks for the welcomes

P.S.
Coyote update!!! 4(four) slain today 3(three) got away. Hounds were happy! Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Greetings to a fellow beekeep and yote hunter...what kind of dogs do you run? The boys here have managed to get around 30 yotes this year.

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the bees....


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Blueticks(cameron line)and walker myself but my crew runs just about everything.


----------

